# My Degus and their Cage !



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought I could share a few photos of my girls and their home.
Their names are Ginger, Nutmeg, Accorn and Cinnamon. (I now have two more females, named Crumpet and Muffin. I adopted them two weeks ago)
Ginger is so sweet and has reached two years of age not long ago. Nutmeg is Ginger's sister. She is very kind but a little more distant. She doesnt care as much for belly rubs and such. Accorn and Cinnamon are also sisters. They are several months younger than Ginger and Nutmeg. Both are as tame and kind. They love to play and are very mischevious. Crumpet and Muffin are only about six months old. At the moment I am working to get these two tamed and sociable.
Crazy wererats ! ;D

Here are a few photos.


















































































Ginger and Nutmeg (they still think they are pigeons) ;D




































Ginger being photogenic









My branch ! Go find your own !



























Nutmeg and Cinnamon cuddling each other









This is their home.
Its 130x55x220 cm in dimensions.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

They're lovely 

Stupid question, but how do you tell them apart? I can only ID my robos as they live in different cages.


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

When you spend a lot of time with your degus, you learn to note all the physical differences they have. No two degus are alike.

But the easiest way to tell is by their character.
Each degu is very different. When I walk in the room, I know the first one to run down the cage levels to greet me is Ginger.

So by their appearance and difference in character, its very easy to tell them apart. The degus are also in my bedroom...so I get to spend the majority of everyday with them. I am close to them and know them pretty well...Ginger and me are like best friends :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, they are all so beautiful!


----------



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

They look great and I like your cage, is it home made?


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks : )
Yes its homemade.
I have made several cages like these. I also made a website on the matter.

You can read a little more on the subject in this topic:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/97746-how-build-degu-cage.html


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Degus...so so cute. Cage...so so amazing. And you...brill photographer!! Congrats overall I think :thumbup: !! xx


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

aww they are soo cute, and really nice set up XD


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

they are lovely , I want a cage like that for my goo's


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

You can...its very easy to build a degu cage.
Take a look here, you will get an in depth explanation of how its done, the materials you can use, the size of the cage...etc

Octodon Degus - Home

Building a cage is the best way to house degus.


----------

